# What do I use to support my router to the table?



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I am building my own router table and I have a Ryobi 1.5hp fixed base .

I know that whatever I use it needs to 5/16" in diameter but what type of fixing it's obviously threaded… I'm securing the router into 3/4" stock??

Thanks


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Your router owner's manual may have the thread types and measurements so that you can mount the router using the existing bolt holes for the router plate. May just have to go out to the garage and try a bunch of bolts and then get the length you need once you have figures out what thread it is. 5/16" - 18 is pretty standard thread and would be my guess.

I would drill my own holes in the base, all the way through, and use three bolts that are larger than that. It should work but I would want something a little stronger holding my router.

MDF does not take screws well so bolting all the way through is the only safe option, unless you epoxy the bolts in place. I would not use MDF for a work surface, and I definitely would double up two pieces of plywood to prevent warping.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ed, take on of the machine screws attaching the plastic sole plate to the router base down to the hardware store, they will fix you up. Purchase longer screws to fit through the table top into the router base. I exchanged the pan head machine screws with flat head screws and counter sunk the screw heads into the table top. If you are using plywood for the table top (recommended) I would suggest routing out some of the underside for your router table for the router base to sit in. The reduction of strength will be minimal and will give your router more vertical travel.


----------

